# A year in service...



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, it's been a year since I took a position in our service department. I do miss construction still, and would like to find my way back over to that side eventually, but I feel like it has made me a better plumber. Here are some photos from the last year.

Owners friend purchased a rental property, this was on the tub spout. Good quality work.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Customer at a warehouse called, they only get water on the floor when it rains. This was in July, we still haven't been back to fix it.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

6" duplex pumps not pumping right, found a broken check on one of the pumps, ended up having a bad seat as well, so we had to replace it about 8 feet down in a manhole.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

8" water main break in a high rise in the city.

Brown floor is actually about 3' of water.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Had a "what's that smell" call... Found this vent eventually.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Had a call for a blocked sprinkler drain down on the 7th floor, they wanted it all cut out and repiped. Traced it out and found this in the basement. Ran the hanger up about 1/2 and problem solved.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

This one just made me giggle.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

New rpz.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

6" RPZ went full dump.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok, this is a touch hackish, but the pump in the rear was hacked in 3 years ago when the original pumps went down. I hacked in the front when the rear pump died. Hospital bed towers need water... Odds are it stays like that for 3 years. Electrical was the house plumber.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Primarily new construction since 89, always wished I had more service experience. Doing more and more as I get older. New construction guy at heart, feels good to get a set of plans and see it till the end, big or small.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> This one just made me giggle.


What was the plan there?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

dhal22 said:


> What was the plan there?


Tested it, noted it, Engineer didn't want it fixed. So, on to the next one.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Cool pics man. Gotta love stationary engineer. They know their building.....


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

A year already. That went quick. Probably made you a better construction plumber too. Congrats on getting out if your comfort zone and making it through a year. Haha.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Glad you survived. I should probably come work for you guys. But most of work is within 30 minutes of home. Nukes and industrial are my bread and butter.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> Glad you survived. I should probably come work for you guys. But most of work is within 30 minutes of home. Nukes and industrial are my bread and butter.


I started in Winnetka today, finished at a power plant on the Indiana border. Our work it's everywhere. Thank goodness for windshield time.


----------

